# Ultrasound for Dialysis Graft



## Happycoding (Mar 10, 2010)

The Technique read as " Real time ultrasound imaging of the bilateral upper extremities was performed. Diameters of arteries and veins were measured at multiple levels for evaluation of dialysis Graft."

I suggest the following codes:
93970-Duplex scan of extremity veins-Bilateral
93930-Duplex scan of upper extremity arteries-Bilateral

My fellow coders suggest 93990-Duplex scan of hemodialysis access including arterial inflow and venous outflow

93990 is appropriate when there is Hemodialysis Graft. 
which is the correct way of reporting when a duplex scan is done for dialysis graft planning.( Dulplex of arteries and Veins)

Your Inputs please!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Mar 10, 2010)

93990


----------

